# Arched a-arms



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

So I called statelinecustoms and HL. Anyone know who makes them for the brute?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stay away from SLC.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

x2 what he said


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

I just cannot find anyone who even offers them for the brute. I'm not wanting a lift just the max clearance style arched a-arms. Been looking for 2days now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Call Jody at Outkast Fabworx. He'll make anything you want.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

He doesn't show anything available on his site but I sent him a contact request so we will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I've talked with Tyler from super atv he said they will be coming out with these.They actually made them just have to mass produce them now or whatever.I have been talking to him for awhile now and said soon as these power steering stuff calms down they are getting back on it.Don't hold me to it but this is what I was told by him.I cant wait till they do I want them bad lol
As for SLC they have them to but not listed on there site you have to call.


----------

